# Developer Tools



## rhale1 (Aug 12, 2001)

I have signed up with Apple Developer Connection as an Online Member and I want to get the Developer Tools. I try to download the 138 MB .dmg from ADC, but my DialUp is sooooo slow and I can't pause it in IE or use Monica (or other download utilities) with ADC's 'https' download link. It could also be I don't know where the file is kept, it is just a WebObjects like IE shows in DL Manager.

Can anyone redirect me to a Carracho server that has this file on it. Before I get yelled at by some about Piracy, DevTools is OpenSource, and it is a free sign-up from Apple, so this is most likely OK.

Thanks!


----------

